# Honest opinion



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

I've been really contemplating this lately so i could some expert opinion. I have been cutting with the mclane and the baroness. I really think the mclane cut looks better. The baroness is so heavy it cuts into every countour making my yard look bad. I call them "contour lines".
Judge for yourself.

I'm honestly considering selling both and getting a tru cut. After i learned that i could backlap the mclane the results were mindblowing. I know its a stretch but the greensmower exacerbates every single imperfection in my yard and there are ALOT. I have mostly hills so leveling really isnt an option.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Maybe a stupid question, but which picture is which mower? Are the HOC's the same?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Jericho574 said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but which picture is which mower? Are the HOC's the same?


I would guess the Baroness is on the left just because the stripes are better. The color difference is most likely due to lighting conditions. The road and sidewalks are also darker on the right picture.

Aj to be completely honest I don't see what you are talking about, at least not in those two pictures


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

me neither...looks great to me!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

They both look great. That said, a Tru-Cut may work better than a greens mower on your slope. I know that's what SGrabs33 is using to mow his:



SGrabs33 said:


> Front is coming along. 2 weeks and 1 day post scalp.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

The contour lines are hard to see in the pic. The baroness is on the left. 
Here are some more pics.
Camera doesnt do it justice.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Does the baroness have a grooved roller?!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

BUY THIS!!!

Only $1599 lol


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> BUY THIS!!!
> 
> Only $1599 lol


Those are kind of cool - any idea what the different cartridges cost?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> BUY THIS!!!
> 
> Only $1599 lol


I'd buy a used one only for occasional use, like raking and verticut ....cartridges have a plastic gear drive


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Ware said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> > BUY THIS!!!
> ...


Great for a small yard! I called and if I remember correctly it was 400-500 each. I want a verticutter like the one simon has, which is why this sparked my interest. For now I have what I need.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> > BUY THIS!!!
> ...


I'd buy it if I won the power ball


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> They both look great. That said, a Tru-Cut may work better than a greens mower on your slope. I know that's what SGrabs33 is using to mow his:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the TruCut still isn't great on my hill. I can really only cut side to side because of the slope and because of the weight of the TruCut the bottom side digs in a slightly scalps with each pass. The weight of the TruCut is quite a bit more than the McLane I believe.

Based on what you have said I would consider just keeping the McLane and using it. Is there any reason why you want to get the TruCut instead of the McLane? I think it's been concluded on here that there isn't too much difference in quality of cut.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Based on what you have said I would consider just keeping the McLane and using it. Is there any reason why you want to get the TruCut instead of the McLane? I think it's been concluded on here that there isn't too much difference in quality of cut.


+1 - if the Mclane is giving you good results, stick with it.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Lots of things to consider. Be on the lookout for me selling my baroness. If i had a big flat yard i would keep it, but as it is, that will never happen. 
Thx fellas


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > They both look great. That said, a Tru-Cut may work better than a greens mower on your slope. I know that's what SGrabs33 is using to mow his:
> ...


My mclane is OK. It cuts well but its very loud with respects to bedknife to reel contact. Overall i would like a nice quality non greensmower reel. I believe trucut has better quality over mclane. But as the seasons end is approaching, i have time to think about it.

BTW: nice to meet someone who has the same hill problem as me.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Yeah, the hill is just too much to battle. I have given up somewhat on it because its not worth fighting.

I dont think there is too much of a difference on the quality between TruCut and McLane now that i have tried both. There is definitely more to go wrong on a TruCut IMO with the whole clutch assembly. I do enjoy the thumb controls more and the ability to feather the drive clutch on the TruCut.

I think if I was to start over again I would consider getting a 25" McLane with front roller instead of a TruCut  mainly because the McLane is lighter and would provide a better cut on the hill. I do not think I would be sacrificing anything cut wise one my other non-hill areas by doing that.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> > SGrabs33 said:
> ...


Really good advice. I'll certainly look at new mclanes.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I have a similar hill...steep enough mcclane can't go up. I used my neighbors McLane 25 on my yard...meh. With my trucut, mowing horizontal across hill, I can turn into it slightly to keep it from sliding down. .....like I'm dirt track racin


----------



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

Have you sold the baroness? If not I would love to take it off ur hands


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

My tru cut works great on my slope and bumps and pot holes.

Just wished it would stripe worth a damn is all.


----------

